# Dove molting



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello - I've been searching the forum looking for info about dove molting - but I need some extra reassurance!!! I have a 12 year ringneck dove, Rooster. He has been molting for the past 3 weeks and his head is almost bald. He's been having a rough time the past 2 weeks. He has been eating less and less and just sleeps all the time with his feather fluffed. I don't remember him ever having this much trouble in the past or his feathers taking so long to grow in. This morning, I was giving him some bread (I know, but its his 'treat' and the only thing I can get him to eat) and he shook his head and some bread (regurgitated) came out. It wasn't green or yellow or smelly. Now I'm really getting concerned that there might be something else the matter. Should I take him to the Vet? Or any suggestions? Thank you!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would take him to the vet....check for canker, you can look in his mouth and see if it has any cheesy growths. the big moult should be over or about over. what are his droppping like?


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

His droppings are greenish. Since he hasn't been eating much and they are small. Is hair loss associated with some other illness?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dee1 said:


> His droppings are greenish. Since he hasn't been eating much and they are small. Is hair loss associated with some other illness?


you mean feather loss....could be assoc with canker and or some tumors or thyroid prob....I would get him to the vet asap...have his poop checked for bad bacteria, and worms too, just in case., you may, or the vet may end up having to tube him for feedings..let us know how it goes.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would give him some heat, a 40 watt bulb or heat pad, you may wan to try to hand feed, but I would wait till you can look in his throat or the vet can.


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok - now I'm really scared. I will see if my vet can see him today otherwise I will take him to emergency tonight. I don't think I want to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dee1 said:


> Ok - now I'm really scared. I will see if my vet can see him today otherwise I will take him to emergency tonight. I don't think I want to wait until tomorrow.


let us know what he says....let them know he is real sick and to get you in asap....you may have to be a bit bossy...


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, now I feel sick. I called my Vet but she wasn't available & they suggested I take Rooster to the Emergency clinic. The Vet there said his lungs sounded congested, so they put him on oxygen and then will start broad spectrum antibotics. I had to leave him there -probably for 3 or 4 days. If/when he's feeling better, maybe tomorrow or next, then they will have to do a blood test and then take Xrays (under anesthesia). It went from something that I thought was minor to a major problem!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your dove Its good that you did get Rooster into the vet though, I was reading your posting earlier and Rooster didn't sound like he was feeling good at all. The oxygen and antibotics will help alot and a blood test can tell you many things.
Crossing my fingers that Rooster will be home for christmas.


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> So sorry to hear about your dove Its good that you did get Rooster into the vet though, I was reading your posting earlier and Rooster didn't sound like he was feeling good at all. The oxygen and antibotics will help alot and a blood test can tell you many things.
> Crossing my fingers that Rooster will be home for christmas.


Thanks so much! I'm very worried about them puttng him under anesthesia because he's not a young guy anymore. I hope he'll be home for Christmas - otherwise we'll be spending Christmas at the animal clinic with him!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that your baby is so sick. Sure hope everything will be fine.


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Sorry to hear that your baby is so sick. Sure hope everything will be fine.



Thanks ... I hope so too.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Dee1 said:


> Thanks so much! I'm very worried about them puttng him under anesthesia because he's not a young guy anymore. I hope he'll be home for Christmas - otherwise we'll be spending Christmas at the animal clinic with him!


 Has this vet work with birds before? Maybe the vet could use that as a last resort to treating him. I have had to have a few parrots put under anesthesia before and they have come out of it fine but the vet specialized in birds.


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Has this vet work with birds before? Maybe the vet could use that as a last resort to treating him. I have had to have a few parrots put under anesthesia before and they have come out of it fine but the vet specialized in birds.



That was my suggestion too. This isn't my usual Vet (which is contributing to my anxiety) but she is an aviary specialist. She was just about to go into surgery when she examined Rooster for a few minutes and rattled off all the tests and things that have to be done! I told the assistant to please call me first before they do anesthesia. My suggestion to her was to give him antibiotics first and see if he recovers. And then when he's feeling better and stronger, then take a chance and take the Xrays under anesthesia if they need to check further for any underlying illness. I guess I'll just have to take it day by day and see what happens.


----------



## JLee (Dec 16, 2008)

I do hope that he's better soon - I am very sorry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just something to think about...being in a unfamiliar place can be very stressful for birds. If Rooster is being given antibiotic and is hand fed, perhaps that is something you can do. He might recover more quickly at home.


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Charis said:


> Just something to think about...being in a unfamiliar place can be very stressful for birds. If Rooster is being given antibiotic and is hand fed, perhaps that is something you can do. He might recover more quickly at home.



Absolutely! I want to get him out of there as soon as its safe. They have him on oxygen right now to help his breathing and I can't do that at home. But as soon as he feels better, I'd like to take him out of there and finish his 'rehab' at home. I called this morning to check on him and they said there really wasn't any improvement yet - I didn't really expect there to be after one day. But at least he's not worse. They are just letting him rest and the doctor will look at him again this afternoon and then I guess will decide whether he's strong enough to do the blood test. 

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes and advice - it makes me feel better!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dee1 said:


> Absolutely! I want to get him out of there as soon as its safe. They have him on oxygen right now to help his breathing and I can't do that at home. But as soon as he feels better, I'd like to take him out of there and finish his 'rehab' at home. I called this morning to check on him and they said there really wasn't any improvement yet - I didn't really expect there to be after one day. But at least he's not worse. They are just letting him rest and the doctor will look at him again this afternoon and then I guess will decide whether he's strong enough to do the blood test.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes and advice - it makes me feel better!


of course it depends on the situation before you feel comfortable with his care at home, some things are best done by a pro as this vet sounds like...hope he gets well enough for you to take over his care...I think an xray is a good idea if they just don't know whats going on....she could see any tumors that way...


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Dee1 I have just read your thread...
May I ask how Rooster is??????

Krissy.


----------

